# C-Horse wahoo May 17th



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Team Wahoo turned in the only wahoo in the Gulf Breeze Optimist Club Rodeo over the weekend. Here is our 59 1/2 in 58 lb hoo. We trolled a weedline on the Edge Satuturday morning untill venturing South into deeper blue. Small school of tuna spotted but they dove and never reappeared. Couple of big leatherbacks were hanging out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Reelbait said:


> Team Wahoo turned in the only wahoo in the Gulf Breeze Optimist Club Rodeo over the weekend. Here is our 59 1/2 in 58 lb hoo. We trolled a weedline on the Edge Satuturday morning untill venturing South into deeper blue. Small school of tuna spotted but they dove and never reappeared. Couple of big leatherbacks were hanging out.


How was the water at the edge. Is there good water there, or how far past to find clearer water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice hooter!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice HOO for sure. We were about 300' from you when it hit, at first we thought it was a was white or small blue because of the surface action. You did call it at 50# but I guess 58 will do even better.


----------



## Boostin350 (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome hoo congrats!
How big we're the ajs weighed in that tournament? Any idea?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweeeet Hoo!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great fish!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool! Nice hooter! Good eats!!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job Team Wahoo.....hopefully I will be onboard for the next adventure!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

There is a ton of meat on that Pig!!!!!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I filleted that fish and I would guess that the fillets were 40" long....lol....it was a pig 'fer sure!


----------

